# iPad User Guide



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope everybody was smarter than I and found the User's Guide right off. It's in the Safari Bookmarks section at the bottom of the default list.

   

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I finally found it but didn't think it's very easy to navigate; when you finish one section, there should be something to let you click on "next topic."  But otherwise very useful!

Betsy


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Good grief, I didn't even know that was there!  Thanks for the tip.


----------

